# Aplausos



## Christo86

Bom dia,

Não faço idéia de como traduzir a preposição _to _nesta frase.

The actor left the stage to applause.

O ator deixou o palco ante  aplausos.

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

My problem is the opposite of yours: to understand to in that sentence.
I'd say: O ator deixou o palco sob aplausos.


----------



## uchi.m

O ator, aplaudido, deixou o palco


----------



## mglenadel

Que tal "deixou o palco ovacionado."?


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Que tal "deixou o palco ovacionado."?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

mglenadel said:


> Que tal "deixou o palco ovacionado."?


Há que meter uma vírgula entre "palco" e "ovacionado", senão o ovacionado, em vez do ator, é o palco.


----------



## PTlusitano

Eu traduziria:

-O actor deixou o palco para aplaudir.

Mas sei que não faz muito sentido.


----------



## Crockett

Christo86 said:


> The actor left the stage to applause.


 Yes, this is a very strange phrase.  But assuming it's correct and complete, I agree with PTlusitano's translation (even though it too seems strange).


----------



## anaczz

Faz certo sentido se pensarmos que o ator pode ter descido para a plateia, igualando-se ao público, para aplaudir o restante do elenco ou o diretor etc.


----------



## Carfer

Crockett said:


> Yes, this is a very strange phrase.  But assuming it's correct and complete, I agree with PTlusitano's translation (even though it too seems strange).



Mas, nesse caso, não deveria ser _'to applaud'_? '_Applause_' não é verbo.
Por mim, iria pelo que disse a Vanda e os que lhe foram na esteira. Compulsando o _Cambridge ALD, _encontro uma frase parecida e que não parece poder ter outro entendimento: _'The orchestra went off stage to great applause', _ou seja, abandonou o palco sob/debaixo de um grande aplauso.


----------



## Crockett

Ahh, tem razão Carfer.  Acho que "to applause" na frase original dá muito confusão mesmo porque é muito parecido com "to applaud" (o verbo).  Mas se acrescentar 'great', como "to great applause", então isso esclarece o sentido muito.  Interessante como um simples adjetivo pode fazer isso.  Nossa, me confundi mesmo.  Agora você é meu professor de inglês.  rs rs rs!


----------



## Christo86

Obrigado a todos,

Certamente _to great applause_ soa melhor em inglês que _to applause, _embora não saiba explicar o porquê. É o mesmo caso em português com _sob aplausos_ e _sob_ _um grande aplauso. _​


----------



## uchi.m

Vocês estão se sentindo bem hoje?


----------



## Christo86

My problem is the opposite of yours: to understand to in that sentence.
I'd say: O ator deixou o palco sob aplausos.

I think it is a rule that _to leave to_ (as a preposition) _noun _deascribes the situation as it is left. 

The star left the concert to the sound of screaming fans.

The train left the station to the sadness of its passengers.


----------



## J. Bailica

Não é de excluir, na minha opinião, a tradução literal: _O ator deixou o palco para o aplauso_. 
Pode ser suficiente, especialmente se o resto do texto ajudar.


----------



## Weiße_Rose

Eu traduziria essa frase para: "O ator deixou o palco, (em meio) a aplausos", ou seja, o ator estava sendo aplaudido enquanto deixava o palco. Então para ter sentido completo em português(br) é preciso adicionar "em meio" antes de "a aplausos".


----------



## uchi.m

Acho que o to aqui pode ser traduzido para _sob_, mesmo.


> O homem saiu de cena sob a mira de um revólver.
> A mulher deixou a sala sob o som de Bee Gees.
> Os dois saíram do palco sob vaias e muito tomate.


----------

